

Pyweek13 is coming. Learn python the hardest way: make a game in a week - illumen
http://pyweek.org/13/

======
IvoDankolov
Oh, first Visual Studio Python integration and now this. I really have no
excuse not to learn Python. Honestly, I've been meaning to learn it for a
while, but Haskell sucked out all of my "goofing around with programming" time
and I'll be damned if I didn't enjoy it.

Time to put the "rapid prototyping" claim to the ultimate test, I guess. Even
better, I have no idea what I'll be prototyping - just going to wing it all
the way through. It should prove interesting.

------
digitalbanana
I'm in! Never participated in anything like this but i like the idea of having
a time constraint on hands (i get lost without one). Don't know much about
python, don't have much free time (Classes are just starting for me) but i
think in one week i can hack something together.

~~~
grosbisou
Same here. Never did any python but 1 week sounds enough to learn while doing
something fun.

I have to manage to install pygame first though... Seems to be the lib of
choice to make SDL games.

~~~
digitalbanana
pygame seems the best choice for starters, in the about/rules page they
mention this <http://www.pygame.org/wiki/CookBook> ,seems really handy

------
chriszf
If you're in the SF East Bay, I conduct a 'learn to program python' class at
the local hackerspace, Ace Monster Toys (<http://acemonstertoys.org/>). It's
mostly geared towards beginners, but in anticipation of pyweek, I'm switching
gears and focusing on gamedev starting this Tuesday. Very likely, I'll hold
evening code sessions as many times as possible during the actual competition.

I encourage you to come on by if you want guidance on tools, techniques or
libraries. Even if you just want to meet up to try to form teams, or to jam on
some code with some cool people, everyone is more than welcome, especially
beginners. <http://www.meetup.com/Ace-Monster-Toys/events/32143952/>

------
DanBealeC
I have no programming talent (nor money). So if anyone wants to create a "zero
player" like game (see, for example, progress quest) but for simulation racing
games it'd be awesome. Imagine the tinkering fun of Forza or Gran Turismo, but
without all the time drain of actually doing any of the upgrading. Or racing.
Or licence tests. Or car buying.

~~~
jamesgeck0
I learned the basics of Python, object oriented programming, and SDL by
participating in PyWeek and asking lots of newbie questions on IRC. It's
definitely possible for you to make something from a cold start if you drop an
hour or two a day on it.

------
DrHankPym
For anyone new to writing games with Python, this tutorial might help get you
started:

<http://ezide.com/games/writing-games.html>

It uses MVC to design a game engine with PyGame and Twisted. Definitely helps
point you in the right direction.

